# Dei precision



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any past experience with the Canadian breeders Dei Precision? Looks like they have some very nice dogs!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda's sire is XBox. Temperament is great.


----------

